# The Work by Byron Katie



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

Helloo!
So I'm unsure if this has already been discussed or not..
or this is the proper place to talk about it..
but what the heck!

I'd explain what the work is in this post but I figure it'd way easier just to go to this link : http://thework.com/thework.asp and check it out yourself!

NOW! What I wanna talk about is my point of view on this Work by Byron Katie.. When I first heard of it from my mom.. I automatically thought.. this is some hippie bs! This can't possibly work. It can't be THIS easy. Well of course nothing is..but I made up all these stupid thoughts as to why this would NEVER ever work for me.

Well I have yet to experience it myself entirely. I haven't brought all of the work into consideration yet parts of it like Is this true? Is a question she asks you to ask yourself has stuck in my head and has helped me quite a bit.

Now.. I've seen my mom do it all. She's read all of the books and watched videos on it and EVERYTHING and even plans on going to one of the meetings. My mom is basically in the same shape as me but some things are different. She can handle it far better then me probably due to having it longer then me.. ANYWAYS...

Since she's been doing this work I've noticed an increasing change in her whole overall attitude. Which is like WOW totally noticeable.. 
She's way more accepting of things and doesn't let things get to her. Sure she isn't 100% yet 'cause it does take patience and a lot of practice and questioning of your mind but I have to say that.. It's not some hippie bs or that it couldn't work for others and I know it has. You just have to be OPEN MINDED! Seeing the way my mom has started to improve and enjoy life more has given me a whole new perspective of this Work by Byron Katie.

I would like to strongly encourage others to try it if they would like a whole new way of accepting what is and so on. A different way to improve without the need of medication. Not saying that medication is bad and no one should ever take it.. I don't want to say that 'cause whatever works for you is your business and I'm just happy if you're happy. Right? Right!

I'll be starting The work and taking more effort into knowing more about it and doing the actual work behind it.. and lah de dah..

If you've heard of it.. or tried/trying it or something! Please tell me your thoughts. I'd love that.:clap

[Lol I really hope this made sense. I'm totally hyped up on caffeine!]
​


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I checked out the website--skimmed over it--and it looks interesting. I saved it in my favorites and when i have more time, I will try using it. 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this is good stuff.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought the name was familiar.

Her style of teaching borders on LGAT's (large group awareness training), which raises some red flags.

I'd read rickross, a cult watchdog website, to get a more balanced opinion.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

drealm said:


> I thought the name was familiar.
> 
> Her style of teaching borders on LGAT's (large group awareness training), which raises some red flags.
> 
> I'd read rickross, a cult watchdog website, to get a more balanced opinion.


I haven't really listened to Byron Katie that much, but her message seems really simple. I don't see any need to avoid her because she's not trying to instill any kind of belief system on you and it doesn't seem as if she's out to make a huge profit, and she certainly doesn't foster and kind of worship towards some kind of all mighty being who will smite you if you don't worship him/her. I really don't see any harm in listening to her.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

IIII don't know about that rickross site. I've been reading a few of their posts and it seems pretty evident that its just a bunch of people who have a fixed opinion about what works and what doesn't, if it doesn't fit into their little frame of what works and what doesn't, they'll crucify it and say the person is scum. It also seems that these people are so scared that they'll have their minds easily manipulated if the right person comes along, and so rather than listening to the self-help person's message, they crucify it before they can fully understand the message that is being presented.


----------

